# 2013 MOA Long Range Handgun Match. Sundance Wyoming



## varmints! (Feb 19, 2010)

*Just wanted to post a reminder invitation for the 6th Annual MOA Match...
it has been continuing to grow the last several years...check out all we have
to offer this year! If you are in the area, and just want to stop by to meet
everyone, check out the match and the equipment, feel free to call Rich
at MOA Corp. for more information.

Thanks for looking,

Mike*

P.S. We have included Nodak Outdoors on our "Links Page" since 2010...we truly appreciate the opportunity to share our Match information here![/quote]


----------

